# Hey ladies! 13+1 week scan .. think i see the nub but not 100% sure.



## Emma louise91

As the title says really! Had my scan a few days ago at 13 weeks and 1 day. All is well and i thought i could see a nub on two of my scan pictures. The long bright white parallel lines ... but then i think it could be part of the leg? Anyone think it is indeed a nub? And any gender guesses based on it? Thanks for looking xx
 



Attached Files:







20170704_101840.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 33


----------



## Emma louise91

I had another image but its too large to upload... this is the clearer of the two however.x


----------



## missris88

I'm thinking blue but I'm new to this so I could be wrong


----------



## calliebaby

Girl


----------



## Emma louise91

Im thinking girl too xxx


----------



## Foreign Chick

Girly Nub!

Congrats on your pregnancy xx


----------



## Emma louise91

Thanks! Any more opinions?? Xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## Emma louise91

&#128525;&#128525;&#128522;&#129303;


----------



## pinkpassion

Girl


----------



## Emma louise91

Love all the pink guesses x &#128536;&#128536;


----------



## Emma louise91

Xxx


----------



## StaceyKor

:pink:


----------



## Emma louise91

Mostly girl guesses! Any one else want to guess? Xx


----------



## 6lilpigs

Guessing girl too for you:)


----------



## Emma louise91

Ive had most girl guesses so i cant wait to update you all once i find out xx


----------



## Xxenssial

I'm going girl too. Congrats


----------



## Emma louise91

Thankyou all for the guesses!!! Any more? Xx &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## Emma louise91

Any more guesses?? Sorry to keep asking but i love getting guesses!! Xx


----------



## pinkclouds

I think girl


----------



## Emma louise91

&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Emma louise91

Hey lovelies! Any more guesses as i find out on the 30th soooo not long to go!


----------



## madseasons

:pink: guess!


----------



## Emma louise91

I really hope its a girl , 5 days to go!


----------



## Emma louise91

Its a girl!!! Confirmed today at 17 weeks after three boys im having a pink bundle! Thankyou for all the guesses xxx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!!


----------

